# Project tranquility..............



## tom g

hey there fellow reefers .just figured I should give an update , not many people have been on the site ,summers here and totally busy from everyone .I have been working on collecting equipment for my 60 gallon build .finally got to the point where I thought I could carry on and move forward set the tank up filled it with water soft plumbed it to try to get the kinks out of it before I put tank in its final resting place ..well that plan went all sideways about a week ago.
enter project TRANQUILITY .....
went to a fellow members place to pick up some sand and anyways long story short we hashed out a deal and now I am the proud owner of a reef ready 90 gallon tank .the tank is in mint condition needs to be plumbed ...so the adventure begins ,today the sand got washed and rinsed and tank was cleaned .
decided on a black background so in the middle of painting the back glass right now .......
im hoping to get this tank and stand in place over the next few days so i may need some help with plumbing in the next few days if anyone wants to volunteer some help and guidance .im gonna skip the soft plumbing and go right to the pvc this time so i don't have a hick up here and stall like i did with the last tank .
tank dimensions here are 48 x 18 x 24 ..........90 gallon tank 
corner overflow dual holes .........
--------
equipment i have for now which i will use till i decide if i need more are as follows
vertex 100-in
---------------------------
dual leds ---very bright not sure how my corals and stuff will do transferring from t5s to them but we are gonna give them a try....
-------------------------------
mag 950 gph return pump


----------



## tom g

*project tranquility*

pics to follow ...............


----------



## Letigrama

Very nice Tom! so you were finally "forced" to the big jump! I am so glad and all the best, I will be following along. Whenever you are ready/fee like BTA's, give me a shout and we'll trade or give you a great deal.

Cant wait to see the progress!


----------



## thmh

looking good tom!!! i remember hoarding equipment for a few months before i got my tank up.


----------



## tom g

*what can i expect*

ok well today was the day I moved my up and running 40 gal hob tank from where my new tank will be going .took some work removing all equipment from tank ,lights ,skimmer hob refuge .
I drained all the water into to water holding tanks . moved the tank still keeping it up and running as I am not ready yet for a final move .so everything is back up and running and cleaned up.my question is what can I expect as I didn't remove any rock/corals /livestock...putting the water back I just very gently poured the water into the tank on top of of a rock.not stirring up the sand bed at all.so with the tank back up and running what can I expect will I get a spike of ammonia its too early for me to tell how fish or corals will do.
looking for some advice 
thanks 
tom


----------



## tom g

*drain system*

ok totally thinking too much here ..........
need help deciding which drain system to go with 
do I do a herbie or a durso give me some ideas would love some ideas I realize not many on here this week on the site trying to get this done sooner then later 
would really appreciate it 
thanks again 
tom


----------



## altcharacter

Come over already and I'll show you a proper durso.


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> Come over already and I'll show you a proper durso.


Great Tom but be careful he might show you something else 
Good luck and let me know if you need help with anything


----------



## altcharacter

explor3r said:


> Great Tom but be careful he might show you something else
> Good luck and let me know if you need help with anything


Alex, I need you to help me with something...


----------



## george

altcharacter said:


> Come over already and I'll show you a proper durso.


He's making sausages those days.


----------



## tom g

*plumbing help*

Hey there need some help on how u can make this work....
The holes in rhe bottom of tank are centered in the overflow
But it will not line uo with the slots in the overflow any ideas
as u can see the elbow is where it should be , the pipe is actually where the hole is not sure if I should try to run a tee or just go over the top of the overflow and forget about placing it in the proper slots .any ideas would be appreciated 
cheers


----------



## tom g

*plumbing*

never mind on the above I basically put an elbow and offsetted it a bit to get the right angle .

next question !!!!!!

ok plumbing gurus if anyone is out here seems everyone is Away from keyboards and expecially the forum.....
my question is when I run the plumbing for under the stand from the bulkheads should I install the quick disconnects or just leave them .where should I put the shut off valves should I put them directly under the bulkhead or further on down the tubing my thoughts were directly under the bulkhead fittings 
any ideas would be really appreciated 
cheers 
tom


----------



## cablemike

Most tanks I've seen have shut offs at sump end.


----------



## tom g

*longshot here .............*

anyone out there who has experience on set ups ...I know everyone is away or busy but could really use a second opionion or some advice on my new build ,having some diff with tweaking the overflow and quieting this down ..
any help would be appreciated 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Toofem

*Tagging alonng*

Best wishes with the tank... hope some of the peeps come through for ya so you can fire this baby up...


----------



## tom g

*tank update*

Day 1.......shrimp added cheato added.....
A .......1.0
No3.......40ppm
No2..... .25ppm
P.h...... 8.4
Salinity..... 1.005. ...trying to get up slowly...
...........................
Feel free to advice or comment
Thanks
Tom


----------



## 50seven

Yo Tom! I don't know how I missed this thread... 

Nice move, tank is the same dimensions as mine. Did you get the drain figured out?


----------



## tom g

*hey*

Yes I think so ......I've noticed not too many people on the site latley
It is summer and people busy. ...I'm glad u are back ...u were missed
Yah I'm super excited...tanks filled and running.I like it and glad I made 
The jump from the 60 gal.I think with the extra foot I will be happy
I may need some of your building skills I may want a canopy on 
Top...not sure yet.
Any ideas on stocking help...
Thanks for chking out the build hoping u get rid of that algae
Tom


----------



## 50seven

tom g said:


> Yes I think so ......I've noticed not too many people on the site latley
> It is summer and people busy. ...I'm glad u are back ...u were missed
> Yah I'm super excited...tanks filled and running.I like it and glad I made
> The jump from the 60 gal.I think with the extra foot I will be happy
> I may need some of your building skills I may want a canopy on
> Top...not sure yet.
> Any ideas on stocking help...
> Thanks for chking out the build hoping u get rid of that algae
> Tom


Stocking? IDK... what do you already have?

Yeah, I'm hoping the GHA in my tank starts to subside soon. I seem to have it at bay but I'm sick and tired of manually removing it. Phosban and ATS seem to be starting to take effect.


----------



## tom g

*fish*

Well that's good its at bay....
I know either just looking for something diff and smashing lol.
I have my 2 clowns.2 watchmen gobies.1 scooter blenny.1 coral beauty.
1 small yellow tang yes I know I'm gomna get it from tang police...
Any idea on how to silence the water from the corner overflow
The water fall effect the starkman is quiet. But the waterfall effect is a little
Annoying....
Cheers
Tom


----------



## 50seven

Post some photos of the overflow and drain pipe. There is a way to make it quiet.

You could go for another angel, then maybe a school of anthias or chromis?


----------



## disman_ca

tom g said:


> Day 1.......shrimp added cheato added.....
> A .......1.0
> No3.......40ppm
> No2..... .25ppm
> P.h...... 8.4
> Salinity..... 1.005. ...trying to get up slowly...
> ...........................
> Feel free to advice or comment
> Thanks
> Tom


I don't claim to be an expert but I think the cheato might affect your parameters while you are waiting for the cycle to complete. The cheato may hide the changes in the params and trick you into thinking it is done before it really is.


----------



## tom g

*cheato*

I can see that .... maybe I should take it out ... anybody else have some exp with this ... thanks disman appreciate the advice 
cheers


----------



## tom g

*tank update*

57.............I tried video taping the overflow to no avail can I get it to open up so I can post it here to show the noise ..grrrr .
tank is not yet cycled .....will do some tests tomorrow to update .
my next step is deciding on lights .....

to be announced have not decided which way to go on lighting but will deff post on what I choose please feel free to rec or advise 
thanks 
tom


----------



## 50seven

What's wrong with the LED's you've got for sale in the classifieds?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tom g

*leds*

nothing wrong with the leds , kev , just debating if I should move to the maxspect ....
that's all


----------



## tom g

*water parameters aug 25*

a=.50
no3= 40 ppm
no2= .50
ph =7.8

salinity 1.010


----------



## tom g

*lights /camera /action*

ok after getting my hanger built and mucking around here is the tank with lights on ....

a= 1.0
no3= 20
no2=.50
ph= 7.8

salinity is still at 1.010


----------



## 50seven

Nice! (but the pics are so small...)


----------



## tom g

*cycled or not ?*

ok im looking at my numbers and im logging them , but in my opinion they just seem to be all over the place,, I have not seen a spike or am I missing something 
this is todays results ....
cycling with shrimp ...

a= .25
no3 =20
no2=0
p.h=8.4

salinity = 1.010 having a hard time trying to raise this ... any ideas I ve been mixing salt in top up water but does not want to move off of 1.010
any ideas 
not trying to rush this as I do have precious cargo to transfer over 
so by no means am I being a newbie here .
just need some serious opinions please and thank you
tom


----------



## rburns24

What do you use to measure salinity? If you're adding salt to your make up water, your S.G. is going up.


----------



## tom g

*results*

I am using a refractometer ....
api test kit


----------



## 50seven

I think you've answered you own question. If you don't feel safe with the levels or feel that they are stable enough, then it's not ready 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tristan

Hey Tom,

I am really confused...IF there aren't any fish in the new system why are you bringing up the salt so slowly? Or are you bringing up the salt on the old tank to match the new system??? I feel like I am missing something... 

But FWIW unless your salt level is much higher in your ATO water it will tank a substantial amount of time to increase the salinity if at all. 

Lets say your Salinity in the tank is at 1.009 and the evaporation makes it 1.010. If your salt level in your ATO is less than 1.010 you it will take weeks to increase substantially as the new salt level will be a percentage of the two numbers. 

For every cup of water that comes out you will be putting in a salt concentration lower than the tanks concentration of 1.010. If the evaporation increases the tank to 1.011 and you add in water of 1.010 you will likely end up at 1.0105 or something...

If your just trying to bring the salt level up in the new tank...just dump a cup of salt in there and call it a day


----------



## tom g

*grrrrrrrrrrrrr*

kevin that's not the answer I wanted to hear ...
do u think my tank has cycled .... im messed up with the readings 
im just wondering if anyone sees what I see .im not happy with the results I don't think its cycled for some reason ...is that what the general consensus is

Tristan yes I have done that but it just doesn't seem to come up , I have put several cups in the tank ... I dump it in fig it will rise but its still the same , am I missing something


----------



## Tristan

tom g said:


> Tristan yes I have done that but it just doesn't seem to come up , I have put several cups in the tank ... I dump it in fig it will rise but its still the same , am I missing something


Thats really weird that it hasn't moved at all have you calibrated your Refractometer lately?


----------



## tom g

*refractometer*

have not but will right now I will chk it ...
I don't have the correct solution ...I use ro water ...


----------



## Tristan

tom g said:


> have not but will right now I will chk it ...
> I don't have the correct solution ...I use ro water ...


I am pretty sure its just RO water lol..


----------



## tom g

*refractometer*

chkd with ro water it is reading 0


----------



## rburns24

If you have dumped several cups of salt in already and your refractometer's readings haven't changed, I would borrow one and see if it agrees with yours or maybe take some water into your LFS, and get them to check it.


----------



## tom g

*refractometer*

I chkd with my current tank water is spot on at 1.025 
so there is a change I have also a floating one I will use that to chk as well 
I don't think its my meter ...I have 90 gals of water that I have to get up 
.010 so I will keep making heavy salt solutions and top up .
I just don't understand why it wont go up aftr I add 4 cups ...


----------



## 50seven

Don't do that. You'll bung up your ATO system with the salt deposits. 

If you are still cycling the tank, then just dump the salt in near a powerhead. It'll be fine. 

And if you are trying to go up from 1.010 to 1.026 then in 90 gallons + sump, you are going to have to add like double the amount of salt that you have put in so far. Probably going to be about 15-20 cups of salt still needed. That's just a guess. 

I don't think the tank will cycle properly with that low of a salinity. Didn't catch that before back on the first page. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tom g

*salinity*

Ok so after some help here thanks guys. I got the salinity moving 
From 1.010 and after adding several cups of salt it started
Moving.tonight it reads 1.015 so thanks again guys
I guess I didnt expect it would take that much salt.
Cheers 
Tom


----------



## rburns24




----------



## tom g

*update .............*

so not happy with my test kit resuts I think I am gonna get some new kits this weekend ....
salinity is at 1.025

lights were sold this week .....................
stay tuned for new arivals ..............super stoaked ..........

big shout out to wiseguy phil with his help and talking me off the ledge

cheers 
tom


----------



## rburns24

Did you decide to get your lights from Reef Breeders?


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Thanks for the shout out!

Can't wait to see "these" on your tank 



tom g said:


> so not happy with my test kit resuts I think I am gonna get some new kits this weekend ....
> salinity is at 1.025
> 
> lights were sold this week .....................
> stay tuned for new arivals ..............super stoaked ..........
> 
> big shout out to wiseguy phil with his help and talking me off the ledge
> 
> cheers
> tom


----------



## tom g

*american dj power strip*

todays new aquisition is a american dj power strip ...this will help with shutting off specific equipment when needed ...purchased at long and mcquades music store if anyone has any interest in it ...


----------



## rburns24

They are prcicey, but very good. Very solid.


----------



## wtac

Those American DJ power strips are very handy when you have to "power off" a piece of equipment to service.

With the heavy duty 6-10outlet surge protector powerbars going up, American DJ power strips are within the same price point range.

I generally use the heavy duty Belkin 10 outlet that is metal encased. The price increase in just a few years went from $25 to presently $55. IIRC, the American DJ power strips are in the $45-60 range, depending on where you buy them.


----------



## tom g

*power bar*

The bar was 55 after taxes....there is another brand with 
Similer features but can't remember the name brand
I believe long and mcquade carries both.


----------



## tom g

*new arrivals................*

well todays a exciting day just received my new lights............

http://www.reefsupplycanada.com/d120-v2-dimmable-120-watt-full-spectrum-led-light-16-light/

a huge shout out again to wisguy phil if anyone has had or has the opportunity to deal with phil hes a excellent guy and goes above and beyond the call of duty upwards and onwards phil............thanks again if I did not say it already..

pics to follow ....................


----------



## rburns24

Looks good. Can't wait to see a pic of them on the tank.


----------



## tom g

*lights hanging .......*

here some pics of the lights out of packaging and hanging ,not sure of the height yet will have to wait till i get stuff moved over and see where its the best ....


----------



## altcharacter

Holy Jeebus that's bright!
Looks amazing Tom, I'll have to come over soon and see it.


----------



## rburns24

Wow. These are bright. Is that 100%?


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

LOL! Was fun turning them on for the first time... Tom and I almost blinded each other LOL!!!



altcharacter said:


> Holy Jeebus that's bright!
> Looks amazing Tom, I'll have to come over soon and see it.


----------



## tom g

*hey*

hey dave absolutely man ......I have a few more pics but my comps acting up so I gave up ....lol. there are adjustments on each fixture so I can ramp it up or down ....I believe that one was at 100 percent ...

yes the first time was crazy bright at phils ...
my neighbours think I have a grow up lol.............


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Tom did a lot of research on these fixtures and I was amazed at the quality. I have seen other similar fixtures in person and this truly stands out.

Order one for myself last night


----------



## rburns24

altcharacter said:


> Holy Jeebus that's bright!
> Looks amazing Tom, I'll have to come over soon and see it.


Pick me up on your way, Dave. Really like to see them as well.


----------



## tom g

*lights*

tanks not ready but u guys are welcome to come chk them out ....
the quality of the lights as phil said was great heavy metal construction excellent packaging ...really for the money this was my best choice and to boot a 3 year warranty ...I have not tested on corals but will keep u guys up to date .
so if u want shoot me a pm


----------



## Kooka

Those lights look interesting; build quality looks good and the price is even better I'll have to look into them. Keep us updated on how they grow/show off your corals.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Nick from Reef Supplies Canada is a great guy. Had a chat with him prior to getting the lights for Tom and one thing really stood out.

He advised that these come with a 3 year manufacturer warranty and if there are any issues, we could contact him directly rather than you having to call the manufacturer. To me that is standing behind a product you sell which is why he has a great reputation.



Kooka said:


> Those lights look interesting; build quality looks good and the price is even better I'll have to look into them. Keep us updated on how they grow/show off your corals.


----------



## rburns24

WiseGuyAquatics said:


> Nick from Reef Supplies Canada is a great guy. Had a chat with him prior to getting the lights for Tom and one thing really stood out.
> 
> He advised that these come with a 3 year manufacturer warranty and if there are any issues, we could contact him directly rather than you having to call the manufacturer. To me that is standing behind a product you sell which is why he has a great reputation.


+1 on your assessment of Nick.


----------



## tom g

*lights*

I believe that was the seller for me as I had many emails and convs with other brands and I didn't get the feeling that they cared ..but I have to say my head hurt a lot doing all the reading on the lights and comparing them to one another ,phil helped me with my decision and bringing me back to earth lol .
but the fact that it was from a Canadian distributor and the 3 year warr was a seller for me ..the fact that on reef central everyone I talked too had good reviews about them helped as well .


----------



## rburns24

I like that they have 4 UV's(400-420nm) as well. The 24" and the 32" don't have them. They have
410-420nm violet instead, which I guess is 1/2 the range of the UV's.


----------



## tom g

*pics...............*

here are the pics i could not post earlier ..........

not sure of the percenteges i had them at ... the one on the far left is turned off just wanted to show how the one fixture covers the one side ...........


----------



## altcharacter

Just a suggestion Tom but I would move them closer so you have more of a concentration of light in the middle so you can put SPS, then put LPS and softies around the edges and at the bottom. 

It looks like you might have a bit of light spillage which means you are wasting...but this isn't a bad thing. It's just preference.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## rburns24

I would be more concerned about ramping it up too fast and toasting the corals, more than anything else. If I was using that fixture, I'd go very slow. I think Tom could grow SPS anywhere he put them with those lights. Very interesting.


----------



## tom g

*light*

thanks dave , i can raise and lower my hanger and the light did come with some hanging accessories ...


----------



## goldfish

Looking good Tom - can't wait to see this tank filled up.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Might be ok if they are about 8-10" above the water but I agree that a ramp up will be required with these lights. I would start them around 35-40%.



tom g said:


> thanks dave , i can raise and lower my hanger and the light did come with some hanging accessories ...


----------



## tom g

*rockscape ..........*

this weekend I will attempt some rockwork and see how it turns out .....not sure on the type of rockwork I am gonna do .in my head I have two mounds poss with a arch inbetween them not sure ...

cant seem to get my ammonia level down its at .50ppm did a water change the other nite to see if it would drop down more , should I do another water change to see if I can get it to drop .
anyways that's the plan this weekend gonna attempt it .
cheers 
tom


----------



## rburns24

Hi Tom. The one thing I wouldn't do is a water change. I would leave that until your ammonia drops to 0 and stays there for a wile.

Others with more experience than I with this will surely weigh in, but it we're my tank, I would add of few drops of ZeoBak or MicroBacter7 for 2 or 3 days and retest a few days later.


----------



## tom g

*update on tank*

today was the day I decided to organize all my under the cabinet wires..
I know its not a big update but its a step closer to shutting down my 40 gal and doing the big transfer.hooked up the dj power bar labeled all the necc cords ,still need to label the dj bar .everything looks pretty clean split the power bars to two diff outlets .it looks pretty good sure makes the clutter I had before look appealing .

on a side note ,I will be putting a list togeather of my 40 gal set up for sale so if u know of anyone who wants a complete start up set up let me know ,have not figured out pricing as of yet heres the list of equipment.

40 gallon breeder and oceanic stand .
deltec 600 mce skimmer 
36" aquatic life 4 bulb t5ho light 
24 " hang on back refugium .
cheers 
tom


----------



## altcharacter

You should put a disco ball in there with the DJ power strip


----------



## tom g

*disco ball*

hehehehhe yup ................


----------



## rburns24

Like the organization. Much better than what I would manage. Will
use as a yardstick.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Looks great Tom! Now this makes me want to do mine.


----------



## disman_ca

Crap, now I have to do mine. There is something to be said about a neat and tidy setup under the display tank.


----------



## tom g

*lol*

im trying to find the disco ball but its no where to be found to fulfill alts request 
all I can come up with is a coffee grinder .................
will post pics when I can yes a coffee grinder .
lol
cheers 
tom


----------



## tom g

*diy ....fish food grinder ...........aka coffee grinder*

ok so heres what I did to help me with some of my fish food as the pellets were too big for my fish , so at first I acquired a pot grinder from a local convenience store ...yes more then one use for this puppy .....

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=28834&d=1380248551

then I just could not get the proper mixture I wanted so I started thinking ...yes it hurt .
I searched thru kijjii and voila a 10.00 coffee grinder .....

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=28835&d=1380248711

then the worlds fine grind ala coffee grinder , hope the wife does not find this to use for grinding coffee....

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=28836&d=1380248825

please feel to comment 
cheers 
tom


----------



## kamal

Brilliant

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## disman_ca

That is funny stuff. I have a similar grinder in my kitchen cabinet. I would never had thought of that.


----------



## tom g

*small update ............*

well this weekend was do or die , I was procrastinating about taking apart the 40 gal tank . so sunday I just reached in and started pulling out rocks .what a mess .
spent prob six hours mucking around finally deciding and being ok till I ran out of rocks ,lol .Monday nite I went out and got a few more pieces from a reefer whos tank exploded it was late and after going thru 2 huge brute canisters I found a few pieces that I liked and could afford .when I got home I pulled them out and notive a significant amount of green algae on them ,I was disappointed that I didn't notice when I picked them up but I think I was tired of goin thru the tubs and just wanted to get home .so I pulled out the wire brush scrubed and scrubbed . still looked like crap. then the portable torch ....after setting off the fire alarm in basement still was not happy . at midnite I went to bed . came home from work back to basement and started scrubbing again , still crap so I decided to bleach the rocks ,and the algae is gone . so rinsed rocks for a few hours , soaking in ro water as we speak with heavy dose of prime . any advice on how long I should wait .
cheers 
tom


----------



## rburns24

Hey Tom. Your adventures with the live rock from the guy whose tank exploded are why I prefer to just get some nice clean macro rock and call it done. At any rate, I would just switch out the RO water the rock is in now with some new, let it sit over night and you should be good to go.


----------



## tom g

*rock*

Hey there rob.yah I know but I wanted the macro rock 
But wife didnt like it.so anyways its white now.lol
Cheers 
Tom


----------



## rburns24

Yes, seems some days you can't win for loosing.


----------



## Jesurex

those LEDs are awesome


----------



## tom g

*new addition .........*

new addition to project tranquility.............


----------



## goldfish

Cool - where did you pick him up from?


----------



## tom g

*flame angel*

I picked him up at big als in scarb...he came out of there display tank that they took apart .we saw him and he looked so kewl .he is the first inhibitant of the new tank ,as when I put him in the 40 they were picking on him .
seems happy cant wait to transfer over the rest .


----------



## tom g

*bubble mangus float valve*

picked up a bubble magnus gravity fed float valve from wiseguy phil.


----------



## altcharacter

I wish I could do a gravity fed system but I don't have the room for it!


----------



## tom g

*project tranquility ........sneak peak ............*

not completely done but so far so good................
excuse the crappy pics will take some better shots when I get the other tank out of room and my daughter is around to do the photo work .........


----------



## altcharacter

very nice dude, I really have to come over to see this one first hand!!!


----------



## tom g

*thanks*

thanks man ...anytime dave ...


----------



## rburns24

It looks good, Tom. I don't think you're going have a problem growing anything under those lights. I get the feeling that tank is going get fairly full, fairly fast.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Looks amazing buddy!!! Love all the caves!!! That will really help when adding fish.


----------



## tom g

*update*

well gang its been up and running for some time , I have had some ups and downs but I have a feeling I have come to where my tank is happy , the upgrade in lighting I seem to be able to grow some sps wow that took me a while to get going ...and fesso I have a piece for u but actually to be honest with u im scared to frag it cause jeeze why spoil a good thing not even sure what it is im thinking it a fire digi I think that's what u and dave called it .
my new things on the agenda are gonna be my ATO still have not gotten that online and getting jealous of everyones ATO .im gonna break down and buy a apex , prob gonna be around x mas if I can stop buying stuff for the tank .
id love to post pics but u know I just cant seem to get it right everything turns out so crap when I take pics .I will see if I can get my daughter to take some real pics .as for fishkeeping I am doing good ,only one I had probs with was the copperband ,really too much work for me but could not get her to eat Mysis she was just too slow with the flow in my tank and the greedy buggers I have .update on the mysterious marine betta HES HUGE and decided to make several appearances in the day still shocked cause I have not seen him in over 8 months thanks again 
cheers 
tom


----------



## fury165

Wonder what he has been eating?


----------



## tom g

*marine beta*

hes been eating the live blackworms and new era marine pellats and of course 
reef frenzy ....


----------



## tom g

*crappy photo update*

hey there figured I would add a photo I am horrible at taking pics , doesn't really do it justice but here it is ...


----------



## twobytwo

Looking good Tom!


----------



## PaulF757

Me Likey very much.


----------



## fury165

Looks great Tom!


----------



## tom g

*update*

i am no photographer ....


----------



## altcharacter

You need more BTA's


----------



## fury165

Lookin' good Tom 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Flexin5

Looking great!


----------



## tom g

*project tranquility may 2016*

some pics and update , deff not a photographer guys , feel free to let me know what the names of our the zoas I have and the monti growing under the Hollywood stunner 
cruddy pic of the new flame hawk , since the last one went missing in action .thanks to red and coral reef shop .
cheers 
tom


----------



## tom g

*photo update*

more pics ....


----------



## tom g

*pics update*

and finally a pic of the elusive marine betta


----------



## Bullet

Hey Tom nice pics and great looking tank - thanks for sharing 
You've been a patient and consistent reefer 

Hire forum member; Goobafish to take some memorable pics . I think he accepts frags for payment !!


----------



## tom g

*hollywood stunner*

had to do some trimming last nite ended up with a few of these ....pics not the greatest


----------



## saltmeup

Tank looks exceptional Tom!! Would love to see it some day!


----------



## tom g

*Tank*

Tank is doing phenomenal. .. other then a few nuisance algae spots ... Lots of frags to choose from too.lol
Let me know when u are out this way...


----------



## saltmeup

tom g said:


> Tank is doing phenomenal. .. other then a few nuisance algae spots ... Lots of frags to choose from too.lol
> Let me know when u are out this way...


Where are you located exactly. Would love to come grab some frags to while taking a look.


----------



## tom g

*Hey*

I'm located at dvp and lawrence saltmeup


----------



## saltmeup

tom g said:


> I'm located at dvp and lawrence saltmeup


Thanks Tom. I'll zap you later to see availability


----------



## fury165

Looking great bud. 👍


----------



## tom g

*update about @##$$% time ......*

well just having a chill sunday , relaxing spending lots of time getting back into things and tying to catch up . project tranquility has been pumping away nothing fabulous but has been thriving growing things not as fast as I like , but that's cause my husbandry skills have lacked due to life and a few other interests and such ,also the last few months I have not been able to add pics ,having a hell of a time with my new laptop .

things on the go for the next coming months , online of a doser and dosing ..
poss a few new fish ...watching coral reef shops orders closely and watching what red brings in .this is my goto store guys , unfortunately I don't think it will be a butterfly ...I have a coris wrasse that I want out .I'm playing around with a few red sea products will see how that's gonna work out for me . had and amazing visit with wiseguy phil last week and gotta say I got some tingley feelings seeing some of his stuff , and ideas .. loved his doser bottles and set up .chked out his phyto set up . 
things that are doing amazing in my tank are a Hollywood stunner that is just scrolling like a champ .hammers and a torch , of course a cup coral I had in my tank since the beginning and which I have tried to sell and survived the ice storm its about the size of a dinner plate maybe just a bit smaller .hopefully I can figure out the pics right now , as I see my updates have ceased for a long time , I do also have some back up plans for power outages and failures . I have tried to get people to see how important it is but my thread seems to never get looked at or commented on .

well cant seem to get the pics to attach apparently the file is too big ...ok kinda fig something out 
will take some better pics these are crapppppp


----------



## Crayon

Nice tank, Tom!

Someone on the forum told me about Postimage.org for photos. I joined last year and it works like a charm. No fees, and the nice thing is you can upload your photos preformatted for message boards.
For me on an iPad, it’s awesome. I just use the ‘direct’ link and cut and paste the URL into the forum button for images.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Nice tank Tom ... would love to come by and check it out in person one day. I’m in need to trim and frag some of my corals so maybe we swap some stuff if you’re interested.

Anyway, I should probably post a pic of my tank and it’s progress since I started out as a SW newbie with Paul ....


----------



## tom g

*tank*

thanks mike .. I'm sure yours looks amazing .. id love to show off the tank .. not that its crazy or anything .. but deff would be up for some trades .. lol
I have since removed all my nems ... miss them but happy that I did it .
the pic is crap but I lost all my pics I had and cant seem get things to attach 
post some pics of your tank doode ...


----------



## Mikeylikes

I will try and post some pics up tomorrow. As for paying a visit to “Tom’s Aquarium” ... let me know via PM when you are free.

I’m off next couple of weeks so have some time on my hands ...


----------



## tom g

*pics*

let me try this again ....

ok trying to re size photos is a pain in the ass


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Love it buddy!!! Tank looking amazing!!!


----------

